# potty training and peeing frequency



## roses1001 (Jun 12, 2002)

nak

My ds is responding very well to some very gentle potty training methods. If he's naked, he'll pretty much always pee in the potty. At this point, he pees pretty frequently--maybe every 1/2 hour or something? Anyway, I assume that toddlers pee frequently at the beginning of potty training because they're still trying to gain full control of their muscles. So, I was just curious when he'll pee less frequently. I know it will vary from child to child, but I was just curious--I guess I just like to know what to expect. Can I expect a change in a few days, weeks, or months? How often does your potty-trained toddler pee?


----------



## Geofizz (Sep 25, 2003)

I have the same question, as the mom of a pee-every-15-minutes kid.

Is this an age/physical maturity thing, or is it a time-into-potty-training thing?


----------



## 2boysandadog (Aug 12, 2004)

It's a physical maturity thing. I guess how you deal w/ it depend on how important it is to have them potty trained early. I found it more important to be able to go out and do things and not have to be right next to a bathroom all the time more important than being potty trained at 2, but some of my friends felt potty training was a top priority and not going anywhere w/o quick access to a potty for a year or so was worth it for them.


----------



## mija (Sep 21, 2002)

We've been working on this for about a week now, my son is the same age as yours. The first few days he peed *much* more frequently, it is now sometimes 2 hours apart. It does cluster though, like nursing did.


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

DD only wears diapers at night (and has been dry for 3 straight nights).

In our experience, it seems to be a combination of the physical maturity of being able to hold it for longer periods and the fun of a new talent. DD will hold it for hours if we're out or if she's distracted but will go every few minutes with just a little dribble if she's bored or trying to show off for Grandma.


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

In the AM my DD can pee just about every hAlf hour. It slows as the day goes on but it is never more than 90 min. Her friend, who is 3 mos older, we joke has a bladder of steel. She can hold it for up to 5 hours!!!

BTW...DD will be 2 in a few days and is bit smaller side.


----------



## monkeysmommy (Apr 3, 2003)

Mine was a pee every 15 minutes kind of girl too. We stuck with the nakey at home and diaper when out routine for a long time. She never peed on the floor if she was naked. Gradually she learned how to hold it for longer periods of time at home and when I noticed that she was going for an hour or so without peeing, I decided to try putting her in underwear when we went out. She had a lot of accidents at first but she was very excited about the underwear so I let her keep trying as long as she was willing. (For a while she would ask for a diaper if she needed to poop, but she stopped doing that.) Now she has not had an accident in 9 days and has been dry at night for a week.

I was really dreading potty training because I thought I would be looking for bathrooms every 15 minutes but it's really not been a big deal at all. Even the accidents were not a big deal. We just changed clothes and moved on with our day. I think you are on the right track by giving your son lots of nakey time at home. It is really the best way for them to learn and gives them a better chance at being successful, which motivates them to keep trying. You will know by watching your son when it's time to move on to the next step.

She now pees about every 90 minutes to 2 hours during the day and is dry at night. Our whole potty learning experience took about 6 months.


----------



## katmainomad (Aug 21, 2003)

nak...

for us it seems to be time into learning. we've been doing half-***ed ec since ds was 8 months old...and peeing was every 15 min then. he is 21 months now and for the past few months has had very infrequent night accidents. for the past 2 months or more he hasn't had one pee accident at night...that is he goes the whole 12 hours nursing frequently but not peeing until he is fully awake in the morning and sits on his potty. during the day he usually pees about 5-8 times...more in the morning than afternoon. we also have no accidents if he is nakey-butt and plenty of accidents if not. he is starting to tell me when he has to pee even when clothed (or at least hold it until i set him on a toilet) but he always just poops in his clothes unforwarned. i think pooping is a very urgent thing for him. when he is nakey that is the only time he will run to the potty and sit down with no assistance.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2001)

My son started training at 3y3m months old. He went with naked for 2 weeks. At the beginning he was going every hour or so. By the end of the 2 weeks he would wait several hours in between.

Now at 3y6m, he goes every 3 or so hours. We didn't go back and forth between diapers/underwear and naked until he was use to using the potty.

Only had about 4 accidents around the house.


----------

